# Fullerenos, nanotubos, grafeno



## asherar (Mar 28, 2015)

La revolución de la Física del carbono: fullerenos, nanotubos, grafeno
J. González
Instituto de Estructura de la Materia
XI Semana de la Ciencia de Madrid

Los nanotubos de carbono son sorprendentes, en primer lugar, por sus propiedades mecánicas. Son de hecho el material más resistente que se conoce, pues podrían llegar a aguantar tensiones de unos 100 Giga‐Pascales sin romperse. Esto significa que un cable hecho de nanotubos de 1 cm2 de grosor podría aguantar un peso de 1000 toneladas (frente a las 10 toneladas que podría aguantar un cable similar de acero). Esto hace que los nanotubos sean ideales para usar en los llamados “composites”, donde se pueden mezclar para reforzar plásticos o metales, y dar lugar a materiales ultraresistentes y más ligeros.

Las propiedades electrónicas de los nanotubos de carbono también son sorprendentes, pues pueden ser conductores o semiconductores según la forma en que la hoja de carbono esté enrollada en el tubo. En promedio, 1/3 de los nanotubos son metálicos. La resistividad de estos nanotubos resultaría ser en condiciones ideales del orden de 10‐8 Ω m, más baja que la del cobre. Su capacidad para conducir corriente (densidad de corriente) ha probado estar por encima de 107 A/cm2 , permitiendo intensidades que vaporizarían cualquier metal.
La meta última sería poder utilizar los nanotubos de carbono en la fabricación de dispositivos electrónicos, dado que menor tamaño de los componentes significa a esta escala molecular mayor velocidad, mejor rendimiento y menor consumo de energía. En el laboratorio se han podido construir dispositivos sencillos como diodos y transistores, pero está por ver si existirá una tecnología capaz de lograr el ensamblado en serie de circuitos a nivel molecular. 

*Hay varios grupos que han desarrollado ya los primeros transistores de  grafeno. En particular, investigadores de IBM han logrado fabricar en la  primavera de 2011 los primeros prototipos funcionando a 155 GHz, que es  una frecuencia sólo alcanzada por los mejores transistores hechos con  semiconductores.*

Por otra parte, los nanotubos de carbono están siendo investigados como materiales con posibles aplicaciones en 
• almacenamiento de H2 , haciendo uso de la capacidad de los nanotubos para adherir las moléculas de hidrógeno
• baterías y super‐capacitores, que se beneficiarían de una mayor superficie expuesta por los nanotubos para almacenar las cargas eléctricas
• células fotovoltaicas, donde los nanotubos de carbono serían uno de los componentes encargados de conducir la electricidad
• fabricación de músculos artificiales, que aprovecharían la capacidad de los nanotubos para contraerse al paso de una corriente eléctrica
• administración de fármacos a nivel celular 
• tal vez una vía para construir un ascensor espacial?

Fuente (PDF)


----------

